# pleco died



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

- i started buying fish just so i could own plecs cos i love them i think they are amazing - well my oldest pleco died today - he didnt look right to me a few days ago but today i found him dead ?(he must have died during the night or something cos my other plec had already started eating him he has now gone to toilet heaven! lol - was not v nice to find though!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

tank size?

also what sort of pleco, how big was he/she, and what other fish do you have in there?


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

mike515 said:


> tank size?
> 
> also what sort of pleco, how big was he/she, and what other fish do you have in there?


it was a common plec he wasnt v big ummmmm about 5 inches nd i kept him with fancy goldfish in a big tank - cant remember the exact gallon size!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrr, never ever keep plecs, or chinese algae eaters og hong kong plecs or what ever other guise they go under with goldfish, ever, they can stand cooler water conditions but don't really like them, they wont get a look in with food as goldfish are incredibly greedy, they really don't like eating algae or leftovers, plus they can get at least a foot long so you need a massive tank for them


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

ive still got another one and he is ok - thats why i dont understand why the other died  i mean - i know goldfish are greedy but my plec show them who is boss lol


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

plecos are NOT a coldwater fish, but that won't be what killed it.

What size tank?


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

i dunno the exact size of the tank but it is huge and big enough for the fish to swim around without meetiing one another! lol!


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

i know they are not cold water fish  but my bf and myself have been sucessful with them up until now, just thought it was very odd to be honest - i mean i had done a water change but im pretty sure this would not have caused it as it never has before??!!  oh well i guess these things happen sometimes! i just hope my other plec stays fit n healthy cos they really are brilliant! - thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

saying the tank is huge is not enough. Thats an opinion. Measure it and then tell us what the tank size is


----------



## wizzasmum (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with Mike. I had plecos's in a nice cmmunity tank. It was 90 gallons and had sustained the community for several years. Plecs do not die at this size for no reason  I would never keep them in cold water either. It may work short term but is not really very kind to them. It's a bit like keeping tortoises with no heat lamp and expecting them to thrive. They don't


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Plecos produce a /lot/ of waste, as do goldfish - could the filter have got overloaded as it grew? I've had a 8" sailfin plec completely clog an external filter in under 48 hours before! As the others have said not knowing the size of tank, cleaning schedule or the filter couldn't really say.

You say you did a water change? was that just before he died? Was it with colder water which could have taken the unheated tank just to cold for it?

It could just have had it's immune system lowered by being in an unheated tank and was unable to keep itself healthy.

I would highly recommend getting a heater and raising the temporature to at least 22 - 23C (planet catfish says 21C is the absolute lowest for a healthy pleco) - the goldfish wouldn't mind this temp (though they would probably grow faster!) and the pleco would thank you for it!


----------



## br9twy (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello,

I've heard that plecs can be terratorial. Is it possibe that one has killed the other.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I can't see anywhere that it was stated that the Pleco was kept in cold water... It could just as easily been that the goldfish was being kept in warmer water. Its not nice to be aggressive towards people based on assumptions 

Sorry to hear about your fish dying, you might wanna check out a care guide or something though to be sure.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Your quite right! Not sure where I got that from - sorry for any offence!


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

lol dont worry -i think it was the filter to be quite honest cos it now defo needs replacing - i mean my other plec is fine! and so are my fishes but they will be moving into a better tank soon


----------

